
DigitalOcean's Engineering Code of Conduct - Academic_Quiet
https://github.com/digitalocean/engineering-code-of-conduct/blob/master/README.md
======
drugme
_No feigning surprise_

 _No condescending well-actually’s_

Egads - I thought this was going to be about serious matters (like the climate
of toxic sexual behavior that pervades our industry). But no - it's about
thought control and enforcing a culture of fake niceness.

Because -- or "well, actually" \-- sometimes surprise is a perfectly normal
human emotion. And "well actually" is just... a fill phrase that pops out of
your mouth.

Nothing more.

On the more nuanced side -- I get the point about how these behaviors can seem
out of tune, or rub some people the wrong way. So I welcome helpful discourse
about them. It's when you feel you have to make a "code of conduct" to
regulate them is where it starts to seem controlling and, basically, unhuman.

And very corporate.

~~~
hssys
Interesting and somewhat paranoid reaction. To me these codes discourage
behaviours which aren't conducive to a healthy and productive working
environment.

~~~
jetru
You just did a microaggression by calling them paranoid.

------
towaway1138
Wish more companies would post theirs. Makes it easy to spot places I wouldn't
be caught dead working at.

------
llampx
Are these codes of conduct for engineers, by engineers? They seem like someone
is stereotyping engineers as having no social graces whatsoever and making
rules in a heavy-handed fashion.

